

Remaining Two Character .io gccTLD Domain Names - rallison
http://pastebin.com/TKvHbSyG

======
rallison
After the large discussion about .io being delegated as a gccTLD by google[1],
and the subsequent purchase of every single two letter (as in, a-z) .io
domain[2], I figured I would put together a list of all free two character .io
domains of the form f4.io. The linked list contains all free domains of the
form [a-z][0-9].io (as of posting, of course). Enjoy.

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5661993>

[2] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5663755>

------
t0
Just picked up my username. Thank you for this!

~~~
rallison
Sure thing! I ended up picking up a few fun .io domains, so I figured I would
give back to the hn community. After how quickly the a-z two letter domains
disappeared, I was surprised to see that the majority of letter + number
domains were still available. Enjoy t0.io.

Also, for those wondering, not all registrars accept two character .io
registrations. Of those who do accept such registrations, the cheapest I've
found is gandi at $40/year.

